#   ( ) >   >  Spy radio id needed ( )

## Ben

,    .

 
Can anyone tell me the number of this radio set please???





regards, Ben G4BXD
www.militarywireless  museum.co.uk

----------


## Kia2700d

""

  .


:  
:  2. ""  

                .            .  :     .        ,        -.
 ,   1960      .      .               ._._"
..

  1961 .             .   -  "





*  35 ():*

       .       .         ,            300   ,       .    ,     .
    .         ,      ,    .    .  ,      .      ,    ,   .       .

https://history.wikireading.ru/101741

----------

Ben, Milldi,

----------

long

----------


## 1963

.  III
  .  IV
 ...

----------

